# Marantz gone almost silent



## ray irvine (Sep 9, 2016)

Out out the blue, I cam home one day and I couldn't get any sound/volume from the system. 1 speaker has very low volume at 100% of volume on the dial. It worked fine the day before and I don't push the system (175W x 7 in a 1000 sf condo). Are there reset fuses or something? The manual doesn't seem to discuss any protection devices that might be the culprit and I know I didn't blow them. Any suggestions on where to start with diagnosing the problem?:frown:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the HTS

I would first unhook all the speakers from the rear of the receiver and then one at a time (testing each time) hook them back up and see if you get sound with one and then two and so on. Unplugging the unit for a short time can also sometimes reset issues. But it does sound like something is wrong with it.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you have smaller beings sharing your living space? Sometimes a Spontaneous Adjustment can occur when you're not looking?


----------

